# lang 60 problem



## bbq ron (Apr 29, 2010)

i've cooked on my lang for over a year now and have noticed that the last three cooks the firebox end is anywhere fron 100 to 150 degrees hotter the the other end.
checked the temps,level, and everything. i will only guess that a weld might have given away. any thoughts as to what might have happened.
thx ron


----------



## Dutch (Apr 29, 2010)

Dang Ron-something's wrong somewhere there.  Have you removed your grates and checked the weld between the drip pan and the fire box? This next tip come from my son that does a lot of welding-Raise up the front end of smoker and close off the drain valve. Fill the chamber with enough water to cover any weld between the drip pan and the fire box. Open the door and check for any signs of water seepage into fire box. He said that when the smoker is cold, you won't see any visible breaks in the welds. When the smoker is hot and the metal has a chance to expand, the broken welds will open up.  If all else fails, give Ben a call and see if he has any ideas~


----------



## bbq ron (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks dutch, just got done with my first comp, have to powe wash it all clean and then will look for bad welds. great idea on the water , i'll try that also  
thx 
ron


----------



## Dutch (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if you drove over any rough roads go to the comp or on the way home. It's possible to have some poor welds on the Langs. My son found several bad welds on mine right after I got it-mainly on the fenders and he was able to fix them right up.


----------



## bbq ron (Apr 29, 2010)

i tell you dutch, this happened in my drive way before i ever hauled it anywhere.


----------



## garyt (Jun 13, 2010)

I cant see a weld causing a difference that big, I would say is it level? but that also wouldn't create that big of a difference, do you have an obstruction under the reverse flow plate, another thing is swap out the thermometers and see if one is defective


----------

